# My new build



## phishy2 (Nov 6, 2011)

My build. A bit expensive and quite overbuilt I guess. I want this build to function for 10 years, just like my last AMD build. I don't game but I would like VR to be an option. My machine runs 24/7 at around 80% CPU because I contribute cpu time to IBM's World Community Grid. 

SAMSUNG 970 PRO M.2 2280 512GB PCIe Gen3. X4, NVMe 1.3 64L V-NAND 2-bit MLC 


AMD RYZEN Threadripper 1900X 8-Core / 16 Threads 3.8 GHz 

Corsair Graphite Series 780T (CC-9011063-WW) Black Steel ATX 

Corsair Hydro Series™ H150i PRO RGB 360mm Liquid CPU Cooler 

ASRock Fatal1ty X399 Professional Gaming sTR4 AMD X399 

ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 580 O8G Gaming OC Edition GDDR5 DP HDMI DVI VR Ready AMD Graphics Card with RGB Lighting (ROG-STRIX- RX580-O8G 

RAM 16X2 2666 no clue of brand. My motherboard is quad and I will upgrade when I got the money

Power supply Have not added everything up. Would go +30% because I want to this last a while. 

I have 2 HD monitors, 6 6TB HD year old, new mouse new keyboard. I do multitask and leave way too many windows open. Windows 10 pro insiders preview I usually shop online, newegg USA NY I have not bought anything yet.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That will do it, but yes, it's overkill.

As for a PSU, you can get a 550 or 650W unit by Seasonic, EVGA, or XFX.


----------



## phishy2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Am I correct about the RAM? Ok to start with 16gb x 2 and go to 16gb x 4 when I got more money. Then I would take advantage of my quad motherboard. What RAM do you like?

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as it's DDR4 memory, yes you can start off with less and then upgrade it.

I use G.Skill, Corsair, and HyperX branded memory.


----------



## phishy2 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: My new build not working*

My build has gone way too slow, due to the initial cooler not fitting and my cutting of a non-standard wire from my new NZXT cooler. Now my build is not working after working at the first bench test. I am back to a 2nd bench test and all I am getting is LEDs. It does not start. Fans are off. I need help. Thanks!!! Steve


----------



## phishy2 (Nov 6, 2011)

The power supply is Evga 1000G+. I don't think its fan is running. The leds I'm seeing are a white led next to the video card power plug and 2 red leds that are flashing at a rate of once per sec from the motherboard side of the video card. I'm trying to start the machine via a start button and by shorting the power switch prongs. It started previously by shorting the power switch prongs. There is absolutely no change in the machine on my start attempts and it still only draws 2 watts.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: My new build not working*



phishy2 said:


> My build has gone way too slow, due to the initial cooler not fitting and my cutting of a non-standard wire from my new NZXT cooler. Now my build is not working after working at the first bench test. I am back to a 2nd bench test and all I am getting is LEDs. It does not start. Fans are off. I need help. Thanks!!! Steve


Which LEDs? Do they have labels and indicate the status of components? Are they blinking at any rate or lit in a certain color? Is the power supply (fan) running? Which power supply did you get?

Note:
Sorry, I seem to have edited your above quoted post and replied inside it instead of posting a new reply. I have now moved my reply to its own post, so just ignore this one because you've already responded to it as follows:



phishy2 said:


> The power supply is Evga 1000G+. I don't think its fan is running. The leds I'm seeing are a white led next to the video card power plug and 2 red leds that are flashing at a rate of once per sec from the motherboard side of the video card. I'm trying to start the machine via a start button and by shorting the power switch prongs. It started previously by shorting the power switch prongs. There is absolutely no change in the machine on my start attempts and it still only draws 2 watts.


----------



## phishy2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tested the power supply with paper clip and fan spins.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

phishy2 said:


> Tested the power supply with paper clip and fan spins.


What exactly happened after the first bench test? Did it go off unexpectedly while benchtesting or did it refuse to start after assembly into the case? Strip it to bare minimums, i.e cpu+hs, 1 stick of ram in the recommended slot (refer to motherboard's manual) and no gpu (if on-board graphics is available). Swap through the ram sticks, one at a time. If no go, remove the cmos battery to reset it and reinsert it. Also make sure ALL connectors are snuggly plugged in. Unplug and re-plug them in to make sure. If still no go, the board may have shorted and needs replacing. Be extra careful around motherboards. Watch out for lurking screws, standoffs or other small bits of conductor material. I killed one with a loose cufflink and didn't notice it until after it was too late. Since then I've made a habit of turning the case on its open sides and jiggling it a bit after installing the board just to make sure there is nothing loose in there, and keeping screws in plastic containers (disposable cups) and screw driver bits in their casing AND NOT lying around and rolling about.


----------



## phishy2 (Nov 6, 2011)

The power supply fan does not spin. The power cable was not connected to the machine
at all except during testing. No rings or other metal to short thing out. I removed the CMOS. and am going to swap around the ram next. Got some more lights blinking at once per second but they look to be there to look good


----------



## phishy2 (Nov 6, 2011)

I swapped the ram and no change. The video card fans are not spinning. Are those fans powered directly from the power supply?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

phishy2 said:


> The power supply fan does not spin. The power cable was not connected to the machine
> at all except during testing. No rings or other metal to short thing out. I removed the CMOS. and am going to swap around the ram next. Got some more lights blinking at once per second but they look to be there to look good





phishy2 said:


> I swapped the ram and no change. The video card fans are not spinning. Are those fans powered directly from the power supply?


Sounds like you don't have all the necessary power connectors plugged in. The video card uses either a six-pin or eight-pin (6+2pin) or both power connectors. You have to plug them in for it to get the power it needs. Refer to it's installation guide. You also need to plug in both cpu power connectors. This is your first build, right?


----------



## phishy2 (Nov 6, 2011)

6+2 power into video card. Both power cables into motherboard. 
My current machine was built from a barebones kit in 2009.
This build was not left on during the build. Power cable to power supply not plugged in unless I'm testing. Got a backup battery, power conditioner hooked up. Nothing got dropped. It has been quite humid around here, Plainview NY. Can't imagine anything getting affected by static; I've handling electronic for years.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

phishy2 said:


> 6+2 power into video card. Both power cables into motherboard.
> My current machine was built from a barebones kit in 2009.
> This build was not left on during the build. Power cable to power supply not plugged in unless I'm testing. Got a backup battery, power conditioner hooked up. Nothing got dropped. It has been quite humid around here, Plainview NY. Can't imagine anything getting affected by static; I've handling electronic for years.


If you're certain you've got everything as they should be, then you're looking at a defective board. It happens.


----------



## phishy2 (Nov 6, 2011)

What makes me wonder is that the video card fans are not spinning.
Would a defective board explain that?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

phishy2 said:


> What makes me wonder is that the video card fans are not spinning.
> Would a defective board explain that?


Defective boards behave in all kinds of ways. Some will even power up with fans spinning, LEDs lit and speaker beeping, and still be defective. You seem particularly stuck on the video card fans. Does this mean other fans are spinning? In my understanding, the board doesn't even turn on right?


----------



## phishy2 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm just wondering if the power supply is the problem. The system did work the first time I bench tested it. I didn't let it run long because the bios was reading cpu temps of 69C with no load. It didn't run when I completed the build, so I went back to the bench test.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

phishy2 said:


> I'm just wondering if the power supply is the problem. The system did work the first time I bench tested it. I didn't let it run long because the bios was reading cpu temps of 69C with no load. It didn't run when I completed the build, so I went back to the bench test.


It's a possibility, and you can easily rule it out by testing the power supply on another pc that is known to be fully functional. The power supply is the easiest component to test IMO. Your old build is the perfect candidate for this IF it is still working. You can also do the same with the video card to rule it out. To test if the motherboard is the culprit, you'll need another functional board(s) that's compatible with the CPU (and memory). You could borrow a friend's parts for testing or take it to a computer repair shop for testing.

65 degrees Celsius with that massive radiator? I know that threadripper runs hot like other AMD cpus in general, but that's quite high for minimum loads.


----------



## phishy2 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm going to test the power supply and video card with my old build. I was wondering if the cooler pump was running during the bench test.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If possible test one unit at a time, before testing both together. See if we can rule out one.


----------



## phishy2 (Nov 6, 2011)

I was able to test the power supply on one of my older machines, but my new video card is way too large to test in either of my older machines. I feel that my motherboard is the issue and I"m going to try and exchange it for a working one.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

phishy2 said:


> I was able to test the power supply on one of my older machines, but my new video card is way too large to test in either of my older machines. I feel that my motherboard is the issue and I"m going to try and exchange it for a working one.


You can test it outside the case, i.e, a benchtest.


----------

